# Owl Stick



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have carved this little owl out of what is fast becoming my favorite local hardwood, black cherry.

The stick is a piece of bark on red oak sanded to 220. I'm leaning toward a boiled linseed oil finish for this stick and topper. The wife says I should try to leave the carving light as it looks like a snowy owl. I don't know about leaving the owl light as cherry is such a pretty wood when it has a finish. Suggestions please. Tx, Mark


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

The Owl turned out really well. I still haven't gotten the knack of carving, so I'm jealous. That Oak stick looks good, too. It looks like it's in the 4' to 5' range as far a length?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks good MJC4. I agree, cherry is a great looking wood. I thing linseed oil will give you the lightest coloring of any of the oils. If it is going to be a decretive stick more than a outdoor use hiking stick then you could use one of the clear polys. How ever I think what ever you use will darken it some. I make some wooden jewelry which I finish with supper glue. It is an acrylic finish. It brings out color in the wood but is very clear. I have also used it a couple of cane handles and knife handles. It holds up very well. There are a number of YouTube on using supper glue as a wood finish. It has been used by pen makers for years. It does take some practice. Your owl may be a bit big for that.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You could always try a limewash then varnish it useing a clear poly.


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

Cobalt, What is a limewash? The fruit, or the mineral? The juice of the fruit is acidic, the mineral is caustic, so they are at oppisite ends of the ph scale. Just another anomoly of the English language!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Fordj, the stick is a 53" piece of red oak from a sapling knocked down & pushed into a scrap heap by a subdivision developer, the black cherry came from the same pile.

Cobalt I did a web search for info on lime wash, I had never heard of it before. Sounds like an interesting way to finish, does it "bleach" the wood?

CV3 did a web search on super glue finish, interesting. I do think the owl would be too large for this application. I believe I will cut some BLO with min spirits, about 60-40 oil, and soak the owl and the stick.


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

MJC4,

The wife and I both like a stick in the 4 1/2' to 5' range. Choice of grip height, uphill or down, or just for comfort, seems to suit us best.

I only have Bur Oak available, and that is a native variety that is hard to find.

Black cherry is one of my favorite flavors of food, though it doesn't do well here, and the tree is very rare.

I, too, am curious about a lime wash. I'm leaning more to the mineral (used in making concrete), or another possibility, liquor of leached ashes, used in soapmaking, as what he meant. We'll just have to wait for his answer.

I haven't tried boiled linseed oil, I'm still working through the Tung oil I bought. I've been pretty happy with that, so far.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good job on the owl! Looks like you are having fun!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Fordj,
> 
> CV3 did a web search on super glue finish, interesting. I do think the owl would be too large for this application. I believe I will cut some BLO with min spirits, about 60-40 oil, and soak the owl and the stick.


Just a note on the super glue. If you do try it you want to use the thin super glue. And work in a well ventilated are!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

"Limewash." I'll make a guess. What used to be called whitewash in America. Very thin suspension of fine chalk.

From what I've seen, cherry wood of all types w. regular finish of stain and varnish will slowly turn dark, almost black. If the owl starts light now, which I also think will look good, it will eventually become a deeper hue.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

yes its a mineral and caustic it will bleach the wood . it will also give a white tint when applied correctly. Its been used for hundreds of years and is still used on conservation work your local decorator will know all about it. you can get a simular effect with white wash but you must treat it right .It has the consistency of cream and should be applied to wet wood ,that way it soaks into the wood mor, if the mixture isnt right it will become chalky. but it must be handled with care.

it looks good when the limewash is polished with beeswax.you would want more then 1 coat depends on the wood.you should sand it between coats.

But do be careful with it it can effect your eyes skin and lungs.



Fordj said:


> Cobalt, What is a limewash? The fruit, or the mineral? The juice of the fruit is acidic, the mineral is caustic, so they are at oppisite ends of the ph scale. Just another anomoly of the English language!


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, cobalt!

It bleaches the wood, and the mineral stays in the pores of the wood to help keep it pale. Interesting.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Owl Stick is done.

I didn't keep the cherry owl light, after applying boiled linseed oil to the oak stick and carving the owl darkened up a bit and I liked the end result. Then after applying the spar urethane the piece darkened even more, so this is the finished product. I have read even with a urethane finish the cherry will continue to darken with age especially if exposed to the UV in sunshine. I hope this owl stick gets plenty of sunshine from lots of use.

The stick measures 57".


----------

